# how much...



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

how much would it cost to build a 8x3x3 or 4 custom viv for a bosc monitor?


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

addictedtoreptiles said:


> how much would it cost to build a 8x3x3 or 4 custom viv for a bosc monitor?


Are u building it yourself?


----------



## YUMahBURM (Jan 4, 2012)

I am currently building a 7ftx3ftx2.5 with sliding glass after all wood glass etc it cost 142


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

yes ill be building it myself with the help off my dad or someone like that


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

If you search around ebay you can find bargains in job lots of coated mdf they work out alot cheaper than most diy shops..just dont buy from bq lol


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

Cleggs said:


> If you search around ebay you can find bargains in job lots of coated mdf they work out alot cheaper than most diy shops..just dont buy from bq lol


 how comes?


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

I was building a snake rack priced the melamine up in bq £130 went to my local diy shop £90 for the they are god for some things but expensive for conti board same


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry going to stop posting using my phone.£90 for the same amount bq are good for somethings but expensive for conti board.


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

okay ill probably just use MDF


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

The only problem with normal mdf is that it will absorb water and swell so you will have to treat it with a waterproof coating..varnish or something


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

id use osb board alot more durable and hardwearing, its going to cost me approx £200 for everything i need for my 8x4x4 bosc viv that includes all the wood soil sand lights etc


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

mitsi said:


> id use osb board alot more durable and hardwearing, its going to cost me approx £200 for everything i need for my 8x4x4 bosc viv that includes all the wood soil sand lights etc


Whats osb ?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Cleggs said:


> Whats osb ?


osb=Oriented Strand Board but osb3 is better :2thumb: http://search.diy.com/search?p=R&srid=S8-UKLD01&lbc=diy&w=osb&url=http%3a%2f%2fwww.diy.com%2fnav%2fbuild%2ftimber%2fsheet-materials%2fosb%2flength_2400mm%2fOriented-Strand-Board-Interior-L-2440-x-W-1220-x-T-11mm-9276289%239285989&rk=1&uid=653372999&sid=2&ts=ajax&rsc=Ar8oUWUl1GVsAW0I&method=and&isort=score&view=grid&redurl=%2fnav%2fbuild%2ftimber%2fsheet-materials%2fosb%2flength_2400mm%2fOriented-Strand-Board-Interior-L-2440-x-W-1220-x-T-11mm-9276289&ref=www.diy.com


----------

